# PerC Instinct Questionnaire



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm interested in the patterns shown in instincts according to each of you, but you don't have to be sure on your instincts to play along.


*Your Enneagram (with wing):*

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most?
- A friendlier version than most?
- A quieter version than most?

*What is your ideal job?*

*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Lack of passion
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organisation 
- Having no noticeable depth
- Callousness towards others

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*

*What is the best part of travelling?*

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance
- Undying loyalty
- Constant contact
- Feelings of comfort
- Them having great compassion for others
- Openness
- Responsibility


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 6w7

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* Sp/sx, where sp is super high and sx is usually not obvious. It's _possible_ I'm sp/so, but unlikely imo: they're more drier than I am, and I see myself more in other sxs.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A quieter version than most? Yes, I'm a very quiet 6w7 unless I'm interested in the topic. Rather private and "in the background."
- A friendlier version than most? A little bit, for various reasons. A highly-sp 6 will try to make themselves look harmless to avoid making enemies. And I have "standards" for social conduct, I guess; it's a 1-fix thing, I think.
- A higher energy version than most? Only when I find something that keeps my interest, and when that happens I want to _not stop ever_.

*What is your ideal job?*
Let me put it this way: I _do not_ want to work for a faceless corporation that is just out to make money.

*And how would you view it?* 
Well... I guess I want something that would make me feel like I'm contributing to the overall outcome of humanity. Not necessarily in the "nitty gritty" of it, though--I'm actually opposed to working with strangers.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Sitting in the corner, alone--or if not alone, then quiet and not talking much. If I got lucky, I found someplace to help out and make myself useful (distractions from social anxiety, and I'm good at doing a job). I usually bring a book or a DS game to social events 

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
1. Callousness towards others
2. Having no noticeable depth
3. Lack of passion
4. Impracticality
5. Selfishness/Self interest
6. Lack of basic organization 

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Away from almost everyone, yeah. I tend to just rely on one or two people to help me when I'm really bad off. There's a few people I'll talk to, but most I won't bother with. I find that when I try to talk about my problems, no one cares or understands. Depends on what it is and how close it hits to home. 

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1. Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
2. Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
3. Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
4. Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
5. You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
6. Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I'm known as "cheap," actually. I have one friend who knows I'll try anything free but will be reluctant at buying anything. Other friends I've annoyed by comparing prices, features, sales, etc.. So yeah, I don't buy things unless I need it or I'm crazy at the time (or if it's like a 70% off sale for something that I'd probably enjoy).

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?
*...A suitcase? xD
I'm not sure how to answer this question. I'd pack some clothes, my toothbrush, my electronics... I guess this is one area where it's just obvious to me to pack typical sp stuff that I can't imagine any other way.
I will say that I (preferably) pack much less than my sp/so mom, who packs a week's worth of stuff for a weekend trip. I hate packing with her -_-

*What is the best part of travelling?*
Exploring!

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner?*
1. Total acceptance
2. Feelings of comfort
3. Deep interaction
4. Them having great compassion for others
5. Openness
6. Responsibility
7. Undying loyalty
8. Constant contact

----

@_Sonny_ , some of my answers, I think, show my fixes (614) rather than my variants. And obviously there's exceptions, mostly to the "order of importance" questions.

Good questionnaire, though roud:


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):*

7w8.

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*

Sx/So, and I am 100% sure of that. I have too little of a social orientation (not that I'm not a social person, just that I'm not communitarian in any way), and I find it takes quite a lot of effort to focus on self-pres needs for long.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;
- A higher energy version than most?
- A friendlier version than most?
- A quieter version than most?*

Higher energy, definitely.

*What is your ideal job?*

I don't have an ideal job. I have an ideal state of being; that is, I want to be at a point in my life where I have my money working for me, enough that I can pursue my own goals without interference. There are career paths I can take to get to this point, and that's exactly what I'm going to do. However, to say I have an ideal job is misleading, because, ideally, I wouldn't have a job. I would be self-enterprising, with no limit on what I could build for myself.

*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._

I'd see it as a sign that I was winning the game, according to my rules.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*

I could be found pretty much anywhere, doing anything. Really, if I'm having a good time, I'm pretty unpredictable.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others;
- Lack of passion
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organisation 
- Having no noticeable depth
- Callousness towards others *

1. Lack of passion
2. Having no noticeable depth
3. Impracticality
4. Lack of basic organization (If it's to the point of being illogical; I like things loose enough to play with, but together enough to lead somewhere good)
5. Callousness toward others
6. Selfishness/Self-interest (I expect everyone I meet to be self-interested to some degree, so it doesn't bother me when they are.)

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*

Away. When I'm stressed, I'd rather solve things on my own, without any needless distractions.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned*

1. Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
2. Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick up pizza and beer on the way
3. You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience (OK, I don't do this often, but how can I resist when you put it like that?)
4. Head off for a meal at the local pub or cafe (If it's nice and warm out. If not, forget that)
5. Look in your pantry... (what happens most days, tbh)
6. Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten (HAHAHAHAHAH pre-planned... that's a good one)

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*

I'm good with money as long as I stay away from anything that I'd like to buy... I'm an impulse shopper, without a doubt. I usually buy clothes, food, and alcohol (and, back in the day, plenty of drugs).

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*

My nicest clothes, a toothbrush with toothpaste, a bar of soap with a towel, a razor, 2 pieces of ID, and my bank card.

*What is the best part of travelling?*

Getting to visit places you've never seen before, meet people you'd never otherwise get to meet, and party in spots where nobody knows you (until later on that night). Walking around a city that you've had no previous experience of, eating in places where you've never been... the best thing about travel is all the new experiences you're going to have.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; 
- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance
- Undying loyalty
- Constant contact
- Feelings of comfort
- Them having great compassion for others
- Openness
- Responsibility*

1. Deep interaction. If this isn't there, I'm out.
2. Undying loyalty.
3. Total acceptance.
4. Openness.
5. Constant contact.
6. Feelings of comfort.
7. Responsibility.
8. Them having great compassion for others.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*Your Enneagram (with wing): 6w7

Your instincts, and how confident you are about them: so/sx/sp not sure, it seems to fit

In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A quieter version than most, but I'm also friendly if approached and if the topic interests me I gain momentum, intensity and energy. People are often surprised how a good topic can flip my "engaging switch". 

*
What is your ideal job?*
I have no idea. I need to try things to see. I haven't tried enough things to say so. I enjoy working alone or in a team, it doesn't matter and I like coming up with creative solutions to problems. As long as the job keeps me active and I don't have to sit around doing something monotone and boring I'm fine. It also needs to be mentally and emotionally stimulating. I guess the one thing that really matters is that the job has to have meaning in the end. I won't do things that have no personal meaning in the long run. If I'm not stimulated by the job...I'll fall asleep, get bored and will do a very crappy job/will make mistakes.

*And how would you view it?*
As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on. <---all of those things, plus what I said in the above. Meaning, without it I might as well lay down and die.
*
Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*

On the sides, talking to close friends or just observing. I don't like to be the center of attention and mingling is boring/draining. Most probably I'd leave early or find a way to not attend the social event in the first place. Its too public and meaningful communication rarely takes place. I don't see the point in it. I also have moderate social anxiety so yeah, meh.
*
In order of importance, what bothers you most in others;*
1 - Callousness towards others
2 - Selfishness/Self interest
3 - Having no noticeable depth
4 - Lack of passion
5 - Impracticality
6 - Lack of basic organisation
*
Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
I turn towards others, especially for advice. When stressed I go irrational (imo) and can't think properly. My self doubt kicks in for good reasons and I require the input of others in order to compare it to my own judgment and extrapolate proper decisions from this process. Basically I seek council.
*
You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience (^^ this sounds like me)


*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*

I'm responsible type and like to spend my money in ways that maintains it's value or adds to it. I prefer investing in worth while practical deals, however I constantly have this "urge" to use it for "fun stuff". For example I get payed and then decide to buy a new "supercomuter 8D and to finally build that modded case I always wanted! Ohh all the fun i can have on that beautiful piece of technology" <.<....but I end up investing it in construction, land and such things in the end.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
- iPod with music ( can't live without it)
- clothes
- munchies (food)
- knife
- lighter
- money (universally useful)
- a book
- some game to pay (DS)
*
What is the best part of travelling?*

New experience, seeing the world, gaining new perspectives, the beauty one can see in the world we live on. Exploration, the new.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner;*


1 - Openness
2 - Feelings of comfort
3 - Total acceptance
4 - Deep interaction
5 - Them having great compassion for others
6 - Responsibility
7 - Undying loyalty
8 - Constant contact (this would end up being a problem)


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

@Rim I relate a lot to your answers. Which naturally means you must be an awesome dude :laughing: They're also pretty firmly So/Sx according to the stereotypical answers that would be expected.



Paradigm said:


> @_Sonny_ , some of my answers, I think, show my fixes (614) rather than my variants. And obviously there's exceptions, mostly to the "order of importance" questions.
> 
> Good questionnaire, though roud:


Your introversion comes out loud  as does the Sp. I felt grounded just reading it!

My expectations are for people to have one type stand out but have a fair amount of balance in the other two in terms of how they answer, and I'm especially interested in those secondary traits as I'm unsure of mine, and I'm looking for diversity amongst each instinct, so E-type and MBTI type which influence a fair amount are just as important here.



Dark Romantic said:


> Sx/So, and I am 100% sure of that. I have too little of a social orientation (not that I'm not a social person, just that I'm not communitarian in any way), and I find it takes quite a lot of effort to focus on self-pres needs for long.


Interesting as your answers are so very Sx but balanced after that.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Sonny said:


> Interesting as your answers are so very Sx but balanced after that.


I just decided to look at where I had the most difficulty taking care of myself, and where things were pretty much taking care of themselves. Looking at my overall life-pattern, there isn't really much doubt that I'm an Sp-laster.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Sonny
*Your Enneagram (with wing):*
7, probably 7w8

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*
Sp/Sx, very confident

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
A quieter version than most. my energy is actually more similar to a 3w4 in that I alternate from formal, aloof, professional, introspective and detached to dramatic, exotic and attention grabbing (neither are deliberate)

*What is your ideal job?*
being a full time professional investor (not like a day trader, but like someone like Warren Buffet or George Soros who makes about 6 investments a year

*And how would you view it?* 
a means to
- get lots of money
- eventually only have to work 20 hours a week so I can spend the rest of my time having fun 
- work wherever and whenever I want

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
usually drifting, talking to one interesting person or chillin on a coach

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
2 - Lack of passion
6 - Selfishness/Self interest (I admire this trait)
3 - Impracticality
4 - Lack of basic organisation 
1 - Having no noticeable depth
5 - Callousness towards others

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
away, to the point of being reclusive and falling behind on stuff.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1 - Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
6 - Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
5 - Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
4 - Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
2 - You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
3 - Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
- good at prioritizing what I spend on
- not so great at getting money
- but I also love the opportunity to spend impulsively when I have the means to

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
- clothes (shirts, pants, socks, underwear)
- probably 1 really nice outfit 
- hair straightener
- dandruff shampoo
- conditioner
- leave in conditioner
- thermal protector/anti frizz serum
- moisturizer
- acne cover up
- game boy ^_~
- extra pillows (really? the hotel only gives you 2 friggin pillows?! I need 1 to rest on, 1 on top of my head, 1 between my legs and 1 to hold on to)
- a blanket so I can sleep while I'm not driving

*What is the best part of travelling?*
- ADVENTURE!!! 
- 5 star hotels
- seeing new places
- enjoying the culture
- sampling the food
- nature
- escape
- bonding with close friends 

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
2 - Deep interaction
1 - Total acceptance
6 - Undying loyalty
5 - Constant contact
4 - Feelings of comfort
7 - Them having great compassion for others
3 - Openness
8 - Responsibility


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

@Swordsman of Mana

What I found most interesting about your answers is even when you went with the stereotypically So answers it vibed so strongly as Sp/Sx, and not just because you admire self interest :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sonny said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> 
> What I found most interesting about your answers is even when you went with the stereotypically So answers it vibed so strongly as Sp/Sx, and not just because you admire self interest :laughing:


Sp/Sx 7s can still be (and often are) very social, but it's for different reasons
- "belonging" is not important to us 
- we like to be around people who share our interests
- we enjoy lively conversation with the right person
- the type 7 of any instinct variant likes to "interact" with something. 
- I have lots of sexy friends and friends with benefits (monogamy is unnatural to me. I am plenty loyal and committed and will support my friends through anything, but sex and sexuality to me are _relationship dynamics_ not social roles that you engage in with just one other person)
- there is a sort of detached nature to most Sp/Sx people...until you get close to them. then we want to get really intimate and snuggle with you ^_~


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* Fairly balanced wings. I probably lean more towards 6w5.

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* Sx/sp, but I'm open to changes on this. 

In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;
*- A higher energy version than most?* No, I have pretty low energy levels, though I do get random spurts of energy and restlessness at times. 
*- A friendlier version than most?* I assumed I was pretty friendly, but I have also been told I can seem not so friendly at times due to tone of voice, facial expressions, etc. 
*- A quieter version than most?* I am usually pretty quiet, more of a listener and observer than a talker, but I can talk more when something interests me. 

*What is your ideal job?* Ideally, I would probably run my own business or be a college professor; however, I don't particularly like the idea of settling into one job for the rest of my life at such a young age. I used to have a *large* list of things I wanted to be/do, but I have come to minimize that based on wants, needs, and realistic thoughts. 

*And how would you view it? *
Something to pay the bills, and not make me feel as if I am a worthless member of society by contributing nothing whatsoever. 

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
I usually start by finding people I know, and then I will sit with them and usually observe more than anything. 

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Having no noticeable depth.
- Impracticality 
- Lack of basic organization 
- Selfishness/Self interest 
- Callousness towards others
- Lack of passion 

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Most definitely away. I hate admitting my problem areas to people I know irl, and I think that by sitting back and thinking about the situation for a little bit I will inevitably be able to come up with a solution to my problem(s). I have heard recently that this actually annoys some people I am close to, because they can tell something is off with me but I refuse to let them into that little world and blow it off as if it were nothing. 

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned (assuming I actually dated and all) 
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience

Most of these dealt with food, and I hardly eat as is. 

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I'm pretty good with money. Each paycheck I get, I put a certain amount towards necessities (bills, groceries), and the rest goes into savings. A savings account is a must. It bothers me a lot, knowing that I have no 'back-up' money just in case something were to happen, and it bothers me even more when people just spend, spend, spend without giving any thought whatsoever to what could happen and how shit out of luck they would be if they had no money put back in savings to rely on. I am in need of new work clothes at the moment, but some things are more important, so I just wear the same stuff to work quite often. I am very much a prude with my money, hence the reason my grandparents have put me in charge of all their stuff lol. 

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
- Clothes
- Hygiene products (toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo, soap, body spray, deodorant, etc) 
- Blanket (a small one that doesn't take up much space; I get cold pretty easily) 
- IPod
- Obviously, my cell phone and debit card.


*What is the best part of travelling?*
Seeing new places, doing new things. 

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Responsibility 
- Undying loyalty 
- Total acceptance 
- Deep interaction 
- Constant contact 
- Openness 
- Feelings of comfort
- Them having great compassion for others


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):*
4w5-9w1-6w5

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*
Sx/Sp and I'm very confident about this. I have very high Sx, low Sp, and extremely low So.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? Yes
- A friendlier version than most? Yes
- A quieter version than most? No
Also, I consider myself much more open and outgoing, less guarded, more welcoming, and way more optimistic and enthusiastic than most 4w5's. I believe being an ENFP has a considerable part in this. People describe me as "intense" but also "disarming" and a lot of people who are normally guarded feel comfortable opening up to me.

*What is your ideal job?*
I'm not sure. Maybe singing, advising people on how to do something, teaching, being a doctor, counseling, leading a team, mentoring, etc.

*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling of worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._
All of the above things but also a way to connect with people, share my insight with them, and reassure and encourage them.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
I'd be found having a deep conversation with either some friends, a significant other, or someone I just met. This could be anywhere, the atmosphere doesn't matter to me. I like crowded, noisy places just as much as quieter, more intimate settings.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
1a. Having no noticeable depth
1b. Lack of passion
3. Callousness towards others
4. Selfishness/Self interest
5. Lack of basic organisation - doesn't bother me at all
6. Impracticality - I actually like this

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
I turn towards people I'm close to but I turn away from groups and from going out in public.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1. Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
2. Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
3. Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
4. Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick up the pizza's and beers on the way
5. Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
6. You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I'm very frugal. I spend it on basic needs.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
Change of clothes, money, a map, backpack, canteen, knife, metal pot, lighter and matches, a tarp, a compass, toothbrush, soap, and some food...this is going to end up far off the beaten path.

*What is the best part of travelling?*
The new intense emotional experiences. I don't care about sights or activities, I care about how they make me feel.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most in a romantic partner; *
1. Deep interaction - by far the most important
2. Openness - absolutely
3. Total acceptance - acceptance of who I am, but I want them to challenge me too
4. Undying loyalty - I want this but I consider tough love a part of this when it's needed
5. Constant contact - constant isn't necessary, but I like a lot of contact
6. Them having great compassion for others
#Huge Drop Off Here#
7. Responsibility
8. Feelings of comfort


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 5 with 6

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*1.sx/sp, 3 so

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? Nope, definitely not
- A friendlier version than most? well, I don't like making people cry?
- A quieter version than most? yup

*What is your ideal job?* professor (hell yeah)

*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._ *something engaging to do*

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?* I wouldn't be at a social event in the first place.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Lack of passion 5 
- Selfishness/Self interest 1.
- Impracticality 4.
- Lack of basic organisation 6 
- Having no noticeable depth 2.
- Callousness towards others 3.

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?* away

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- *Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up*
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?* pretty good. book, clothes and that's about it.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?* clothes, tootbrush, makeup, money, ipod, book, chips + candy

*What is the best part of travelling?* seeing new things

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- 2.Deep interaction 
- 1.Total acceptance
-4. Undying loyalty
- 8.Constant contact
- 3.Feelings of comfort
- 5.Them having great compassion for others
- 6.Openness
- 7.Responsibility[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 9w1, 2w1, 6w7. 

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* I think I'm So/Sp, and I'm 85% sure about this. 

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most?
- A friendlier version than most?
- A quieter version than most?

Well, at first I wanted to say "friendlier" but there's so many wonderful friendly 9w1's that I'll go with quieter. I think I probably am quieter than most of them. At least the more extroverted ones. ^^

*What is your ideal job?*

It must have variety, and I hope it has to do with my interests. I've always been told to go for a job that makes me happy, no matter how awful the pay is. Happiness is necessary in life. ^^ I also hope I will be helping people in my job. That's the sort of job I want. I want to connect with people.

*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._

I would hope for some security I suppose, but I want my job as I said before to be enjoyable to me - not a source of stress. I would hope that it would contribute to something greater. 

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*

Haha. ^^ Well, I feel like I can be found just about anywhere. I do wish to travel the world someday (-random tangential thought-). O_O At a social event I'll be mingling about, talking to different people... I try and pick out the people who I feel look kind of out of place and lonely and see if I can talk with them a bit. Maybe make a friend or two. 

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Lack of passion
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organisation 
- Having no noticeable depth
- Callousness towards others

Selfishness and callousness towards others are pretty much up there on the same level. 
2. Having no noticeable depth. 
3. Impracticality (although I suppose I can be loose on this)
4. Lack of basic organization (I can be a bit loose on this as well
5. Lack of passion. Passion is important, but I don't think it bothers me as much as the others in a person if I find they don't have "passion" in something. 

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*

Tough one. O_O I turn inwards to self-reflect and get alone time _and _I turn towards others. I always want to talk to people when stressed, but I also must have that alone time and self reflection.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up

^Two most likely on that list. Although a relaxed hanging out at a local cafe with perhaps a friend or two is probably even more likely.  


*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*

Erm, O___O I don't exactly know. When I was little I used to spend money very quickly (when I had it, which wasn't often) because I fell in love with dolls and stuffed animals so quickly (I gave them all personalities). Recently, though, I don't spend money easily. It takes a while for me to decide whether or not I'm really going to buy something, even if I know I need it. I'm pretty good at saving. Occasionally I shall splurge. I spend much more on other people than I do on myself.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*

Assuming this isn't going to be an "off the beaten path traveling through the woods" trip: 

My Spoka nightlight, my fan (I have tinnitus and cannot sleep without noise in the background), and a toothbrush first of all. Hairbrush is also necessary to prevent troll hair.

Then I shall pack some pants and some shirts, the style of which depending on where we are to be going. 

Then I might pack my ipod and a book or two. Add a random stuffed animal for comfort. <3

*What is the best part of travelling?*

Seeing new people, seeing new places, hopefully visiting another culture (<--especially that last one)... And if it is about the landscape, then simply enjoying the landscape with my friends. ^^ Traveling can have a relaxing happy feel, and I like that.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
1) Undying loyalty
2) Them having great compassion for others
3) Total acceptence
4) Responsibility
5) Openess
6) Feelings of comfort
7) Deep interaction
8) Constant contact


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 1w2, 6w5, 2w1

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* sp/sx - very confident.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
*- A higher energy version than most?* No
*- A friendlier version than most?* I'm not sure. It's hard to say. I do consider myself friendly though or at least I try to be though I am shy.
*- A quieter version than most?* Yes

*What is your ideal job?* Writer/mother/homemaker

*And how would you view it? 
As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on.*

All of the above.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?* I'm a wall flower. I'd be politely listening to a group conversation while eating lol or intently talking to someone one on one.

In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; 
- Lack of passion - 3
- Selfishness/Self interest - 2
- Impracticality - 6
- Lack of basic organisation - 5
- Having no noticeable depth - 4
- Callousness towards others - 1

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?* Away though sometimes I'll turn to someone close if I can't seem to work through it on my own.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café - 4
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up - 3
Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten - 1
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way - 6
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience - 5
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned - 2

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?* I'm a penny pincher. I don't like spending money unless it's on something I really want/need. I mostly spend it on necessities and a treat every now and then.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?* Clothes, bathing suit, camera, shoes. Typical stuff.

*What is the best part of travelling?* Experiencing new places and spending time with others.

In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; 
- Deep interaction - 1
- Total acceptance - 3
- Undying loyalty - 2
- Constant contact - 8
- Feelings of comfort - 5
- Them having great compassion for others - 6
- Openness - 4
- Responsibility - 7


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Your Enneagram (with wing): 4w5

Your instincts, and how confident you are about them: sx and sp, they are almost even, I'm not sure which is dominant. It kind of depends on what information about the instincts I am reading.

In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;
- A higher energy version than most?
- A friendlier version than most?
- *A quieter version than most*

What is your ideal job?
Artist (painter) or musician

And how would you view it? 
As in something to pay the bills, *something to excite your passions*, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, *something that gives you a feeling or worth*, *something engaging to do* 9-5, and so on.

Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?
In the corner reading a book or if I have a friend there, drinking a beer and conversing with them.

In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; 

- Having no noticeable depth
- Lack of passion
- Callousness towards others
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organisation 


Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed? For the most part away from, although I have my moments of turning to others.

You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:

- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience


How are you with money, what do you spend it on? Mortgage/other bills, groceries, records and books. I try to spend as little as possible, but basic living expenses add up.

Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack? Clothes and hygiene stuff, snacks and water, good music, a couple of books, camera and journal/sketchbook.

What is the best part of travelling? Experiencing new things, new places. Hanging out with husband or my sister or a friend. Relaxing.

In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; 
- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance
- Undying loyalty
- Feelings of comfort
- Openness
- Responsibility
- Them having great compassion for others
- Constant contact


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 3w2-9w1-5w6



*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*
I don't relate to So descriptions. By process of elimination it's down to Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp - I've been struggling to figure out which. 



*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
A quieter version than most. Introverted introvert is introverted. 



*What is your ideal job?*
Law enforcement, either the police or public prosecution. 
Legislation



*And how would you view it?* 
Working in law enforcement would give me the opportunity to observe how the law is applied, protect and serve the people, uphold justice, and be a useful member of my community. 

Working as a lawmaker would give me the power to change the world.

I plan to spend a couple of decades in law enforcement and then move into legislation when I'm older and (hopefully) wiser. 



*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Hanging out by myself or talking with just a few people. I prefer to be engaged in 1:1 conversations as it immediately helps me determine whether I 'mind-click' with a stranger. 



*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
1. Having no noticeable depth
2. Impracticality
3. Callousness towards others
4. Lack of passion
5. Lack of basic organisation
6. Selfishness/Self interest



*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Away.



*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1. Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
2. Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
3. You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
4. Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten
5. Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
6. Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up



*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I don't think I'm very good with money. I enjoy material comforts. 

Food, rent & utilities, books, guitar stuff/metal concerts, dates, monthly donations to two charity organizations, and I like taking friends and family out for drinks and food occasionally. 

..... okay, definitely NOT good with money. 



*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
My identification papers, cash, medicines, first-aid kit, a paperback novel, music. 
I don't pack a lot of stuff that can be bought later on the way (ie. toiletries and clothes.)



*What is the best part of travelling?*
The romance (provided I'm with the GF.)
The weather 
Local cuisine 



*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
1. Deep interaction
2. Feelings of comfort
3. Openness
4. Total acceptance
5. Undying loyalty
6. Constant contact
7. Them having great compassion for others
8. Responsibility


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 5w4

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* sx/sp - very confidant

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
*- A higher energy version than most? *No
* - A friendlier version than most? *Yes
* - A quieter version than most? *No 

*What is your ideal job?*
Some type of counselling type job (current) or some sort of self employment (if anything either than current)

*And how would you view it?* 
Something to excite my passions - I do feel I get to contribute to something greater and pay my bills, but I wouldn't say those are the main drives. Well - obviously paying the bills is kind of important.
If I didn't have a job in a field I was very interested in, I don't know how I would motivate myself to keep it up in the long term.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?
*If I'm alone, off to the side, observing if there's anyone I know or any interesting people to gravitate towards (but probably not speak to). If I'm with friends, off to the side sticking very closely by them. Same if I'm with my partner, unless it's a social event where I know everyone very very well.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Having no noticeable depth
- Callousness towards others
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of passion
- Lack of basic organisation 

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Definitely away.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
To be honest, none of these things is really something that would regularly (or ever) come up for me, but:

- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café (this is what my usual dates look like)

- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way (I just don't do this)
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned (this happens maybe once a year)

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
Very wise. I keep a budget and have never been in debt. I buy the essentials and enough to make my home space comfortable.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
I would make a detailed list and back all the usual - just because it's last minute doesn't mean you can't pack everything you need. How much do you need for a road trip? Clothes, toiletries, medication, music, food.

*What is the best part of travelling?*
Seeing the world, being able to be totally in the present moment, good food, new landscapes - I love traveling.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; 
*- Openness
- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance
- Feelings of comfort
- Responsibility
- Undying loyalty
- Them having great compassion for others
- Constant contact


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 8w7 

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* Sx/Sp .... positive

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most?
- A friendlier version than most? A friendlier version
- A quieter version than most?

*What is your ideal job?* Motivational speaking

*And how would you view it?* 
Something to excite my passion, give a sense of fulfillment, engagement, excitement, and reward.


*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?* Observing and/or engaging in stimulating conversations with others.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *


 Having no noticeable depth
 Lack of passion
 Lack of basic organization
 Impracticality
 Callousness towards others
 Selfishness/Self interest
 

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?* away

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*


Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten
Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
 

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?* Reasonable. I never allow my monthly bills to be anywhere near my monthly income. I always allow room for my discretionary spending. Spending varies. Mainly my frivolous spending currently entertainment, books, personal trainer, travel, etc.

*Last minute road trip is being organized, what would you pack?*


Music
Books
Clothing, toiletries, etc.
Snacks
 
*What is the best part of traveling?*


Change in scenery
New adventures
Relaxation
New cuisine
Beach
Historical site
Sightseeing
 
*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *


Responsibility
Deep interaction
Feelings of comfort
Total acceptance
Openness
Undying loyalty
Constant contact
Them having great compassion for others


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 4w5
*
Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* so/sx. I'm sort of confident, sort of questioning right now. I'm very withdrawn so I wonder if sp is higher up than it is. (but it could be a 4w5 thing). I also am able to relate a great deal to the sx and sp instincts, as well as social and I think I'm kind of balanced so sometimes it gets hard to tell.


*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A quieter version than most? I'm very quiet and keep to myself and stay in my own head a great deal, but I'm not sure if I'm quieter than most 4w5s.
*- A friendlier version than most? *I'm reserved and cautious about jumping into friendship and am quite selective about who I get close to, though I am polite to people I don't know well. For that reason, I wouldn't consider myself to be particularly friendly (nor would others I imagine). But once I let in those I choose, I warm up a great deal.
*- A higher energy version than most?* higher energy may not be the right phrase (I think I'm about average in this regard) but I experience a very intense energy when it involves something I care about, I also get very enthusiastic, but these things only get intense when it's involving something very meaningful to me. I like being in this kind of state even though I'm not able to sustain it as constantly as I would like.

*What is your ideal job?*
I would prefer a job where I can work independently (or at least have a good degree of independence) doing something creative and meaningful to me. Serving humanity is also important to me and I admire those who work in that kind of job and for awhile I wanted to do so myself. However I may not be the best person for that kind of job because I can sometimes get drained from too much interaction, but it's still something I respect and value. 

*And how would you view it?*
I need to do something I'm passionate about, and ideally I'd like to do that professionally, though I will take a practical job to support myself until I get my creative job established. 

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?* I might be the one opting out of the social event but if I'm there I'll usually stick close to those I know and will be quietly listening to the conversations around me or waiting for someone to talk with me. I'm often found observing in large social events. Tend to do better with smaller groups.
*
In order of importance, what bothers you most in others;*
1. Having no noticeable depth 
2. Lack of passion
3. Callousness towards others
4. Selfishness/Self interest
5. Impracticality
6. Lack of basic organization

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
My first impulse is to turn away and take some time to myself to calm down and sort feelings and thoughts out. But I don't stay there for long, eventually I turn to others, both to get more perspective and distract myself from my own intensity.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1. Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten. (I'm really into health food and am so particular and have so many restrictions that this kind of meal is often the only way to go for me. But I probably won't do that much planning, just enough planning to have nutritious things I like around the house.)
2. Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
3. Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
4. You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
5. Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
6. Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I'm fairly cautious with money and I'm pretty good at saving. But I do occasionally splurge and treat myself (usually something related to my jewelry and photography hobbies) and I always have to talk myself into treating myself. I tend to be cheap on clothes, and put off a lot of self care items/services. I do splurge on friends when the occasion comes up and tend to be fairly generous with money in that regard. Whatever I buy, I'm really selective about the quality and tend to be very picky with food especially.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
First thing that comes to mind is my camera, followed by my ipod. After that clothes and self care things, which I don't put much thought into but don't forget either. I tend to pack pretty well and pack just the right amount of stuff.

*What is the best part of traveling?*
Taking in the new surroundings and discovering beautiful things that I've never seen before (and taking pictures of them). I've often thought about doing some extensive solitary travel and am extremely drawn to that.
*
In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner?*
1. Total acceptance
2. Deep interaction 
3. Openness
4. Them having great compassion for others
5. Undying loyalty
6. Feelings of comfort
7. Responsibility 
8. Constant contact


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 4w5, tritype 468, the whistleblower

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them: *sx>sp>so; nowadays I'm pretty confident. I am quite intense and intensity and intimacy seeking, am absolutely at my best when one-to-one, have longed for the savior in my life and am easily tempted by certain issues, individuals, experiences etc.


*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
*- A higher energy version than most?* I don't know any other 4w5s in the real life but I think I am. I am intensive and can be anything between very intense and enthusiastic and very down and depressed. Many times I feel other people cannot share my level of energy.
*- A friendlier version than most?* No.
*- A quieter version than most?* I am very quiet and withdrawn when unhealthy but otherwise no.


*What is your ideal job?*
I have hundreds of them to be honest... But I'd love to have ability to use my creativity, certain versatility and meaning. I've been dreaming about my own story book, I guess doing that would be my ideal. 


*And how would you view it?* 
I think I already answered this in the previous one  

*
Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Oh, that depends so much on my own mood and my company. But many times I try to find one interesting person to talk with and then wish we both could withdraw somewhere and discuss about something we both are interested in. If that is impossible, I am the withdrawn and curious observer in a group and might occasionally participate in the discussion if the subject tempts me. In general, I hate groups, they make me feel very uncomfortable and like I have lost more than half of my intellectual abilities.


*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
Having no noticeable depth _(ugh)_
Lack of passion 
Callousness towards others 
Selfishness/Self interest 
Impracticality _(I totally get this since I am impractical by myself and it does not bother me at all)_
Lack of basic organisation _(I guess this doesn't bother me much since I am not sure what does it mean)_


*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?* 
I withdraw.


*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up _(this is what I do)_
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten _(this is what I could do)_
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned _(if I'm not on the mood, I'm not on the mood)_
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way _(I cannot really imagine this)_
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café _(ugh)_
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience _(I appreciate simple things)_


*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I am guite stingy in general but can buy something if it feels fascinating and special enough. I am not bad with money but I am definitely not the book-keeper. I am not always aware of my money issues since it is not the main thing in my life as long as I am independent.

*
Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
Books, music and pens and paper to entertain myself and protect myself from the intrusions of others. I hate it when I am forced to listen people, especially if unrelated to me, talking. Music always saves me.


*What is the best part of travelling?
*Learning about fascinating issues, new experiences. The moments that are only nearly overwhelming, the moments that take your breath away. Beauty.


*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Deep interaction _(without this, it isn't a real relationship imo)_
- Them having great compassion for others_ (duh)_
- Openness
- Total acceptance _(If I can't do it by myself, I can hardly except others doing it)_
- Undying loyalty _(Undying appeals to me)_
- Constant contact _(I don't want this)_
- Feelings of comfort _(I rarely think this)_
- Responsibility _(I hate that word)


@Bumblyjack, I can see similarities between us ^_^ I don't think there are many ENFP sx/sp 4w5s...
_


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):*

6w7 

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*

sx/sp ...very

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*

- A higher energy version than most?


*What is your ideal job?*

working independently doing something hands on and/or creative

*And how would you view it?* 

I have to have money, freedom, and the ability to create. Without a certain level of freedom or creativity I feel stifled and must get away. I'm also interested in having money, though I don't have to be wealthy, per se. 


*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*

hmmm...if it were a party I might be helping people get it set up or doing the cooking myself in the beginning...if it's something I was straight up invited to I'd probably mingle and talk to different people, and if I found that I was sitting quietly or awkwardly for too long, I'd feel compelled to find something to "do" or somewhere to go, like another room, or outside, or I'd start looking for a particular person, likely someone who I feel very secure with or who I'm attracted to

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
4 Lack of passion
5 Selfishness/Self interest
3 Impracticality
6 Lack of basic organisation 
2 Having no noticeable depth
1 Callousness towards others

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*

usually away, but certain kinds of stress may make me seek out a particular person I feel intimately close with and accepted by

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1 Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
4 Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
3 Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
5 Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
2 You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
6 Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*

I really spend a lot, I'm not good at saving, I tend to live for the present, but under certain circumstances I am surprisingly VERY resourceful...I've really been able to get by on very small amounts of money if it's something I had to do, like planning groceries and stuff like that....I spend money on things like going out to eat, groceries, make-up and grooming products...the other day I bought a plant, I might randomly spend some money to do something I enjoy like a massage or take a yoga class, or go to the art museum three days in a row (seriously, I actually did this last year)

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*

everything except the kitchen sink, I tend to overpack, I've noticed I can be overprepared at times

*What is the best part of travelling?*

fun, seeing new places, freedom away from being tied down, getting to prove my own independence to myself, feeling empowered, learning, growth, escape

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
1 Deep interaction
3 Total acceptance
2 Undying loyalty
5 Constant contact
4 Feelings of comfort
6 Them having great compassion for others
8 Openness (I have enough openness for two people, that's why I put it low...not because I don't value it at all)
7 Responsibility


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 3w2-1w2-7w6

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* sx/sp, I'm 99% sure.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
*- A higher energy version than most?* Average among 3s.
*- A friendlier version than most?* Compared to 3w4s, yes. Among other 3w2s, maybe slightly below average. And towards people I'm interested in talking to, most _definitely_ yes.
*- A quieter version than most?* Most 3s I know tend to jump in and immediately weave conversation. I like to watch first. Which means I get progressively noisier  It also depends a lot on the vibes I get from the people around me.

*What is your ideal job?* Something in healthcare, and second choice would be performing arts.

*And how would you view it?*
*As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on.*
As many of them as possible, I suppose. Although I hope I can contribute to something greater and in turn that would give me a feeling of worth. I also have to pay the bills, otherwise all of my feelings of worth would be going down the drain... x)

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?* Depends on what the social event is. At a formal gathering, I'm probably either just politely listening for information or quietly talking with a close friend. At a networking event, I'd be talking a lot - looking for the diamonds  At an informal gathering it'd depend on my mood, but when the lights go out I'd almost definitely be dancing... or trying to anyway x)

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
Can I just say all of them are about equally bad? Here's my best attempt, although a lot of them are really ties:
1 Selfishness/Self interest. A healthy level is okay, but people being overly and unnecessarily selfish really gets on my nerves.
2 Lack of passion. They're usually cynical and/or pessimistic and their negativity depresses me.
3 Callousness towards others. I don't understand and don't like people who are purposefully mean.
4 Lack of basic organisation. These people just make me sigh helplessly to myself.
5 Impracticality. These people make me facepalm xD
6 Having no noticeable depth. As long as they're not malicious, I don't really care... xD

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?* Towards, for opinions, and then away for introspection.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1 Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way (I'd go without the beers and pizzas. And call my friend first.)
2 Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
3 Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten
4 You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
5 Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
6 Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?* I think I'm pretty good with it. I spend it on stuff I need, and when I have enough, stuff I want.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?* All the necessities plus some papers and a pen. And my mp3 player 

*What is the best part of travelling?* Seeing (and hopefully understanding) a totally new culture, the motivations behind it and how it all started.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
1 *Undying loyalty.* Without this, there will be none of the below.
2* Responsibility.* If he's irresponsible, I won't be able to trust him and I need that stability before I can interact deeply.
3 *Deep interaction.* Where's the chemistry otherwise? 
4 *Feelings of comfort.*
5 *Openness.*
6 *Total acceptance.* It isn't so important to me, partly because I believe it's a little unachievable. I don't expect my partner to accept me so absolutely. I'm sure there will be parts of me he won't like, and vice versa.
7 *Them having great compassion for others.* It's very admirable, but it doesn't really affect the relationship as directly as others, hence its position as second last.
8 *Constant contact.* I think this will drive us both nuts x)


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):*

7w6 4w3 8w9

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*

Sp/Sx and very confident.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
* - A higher energy version than most?*

I'm higher energy than most people in general, but probably average for a Seven.

* - A friendlier version than most?*

Depends on what is meant. I'm friendly yes, but also frank.

* - A quieter version than most?*

Maybe.

*What is your ideal job?*

One where the lines between my "work life" and personal life are completely abolished i.e. I get paid to do what I would do if I had no job.

*And how would you view it?* 

As following my passions, definitely.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*

Exploring the entire space, marveling at the lights/sounds, observing, radiating positive energy, having interesting/intense conversations, feeling as joyful as possible, dancing.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
1. Lack of passion
2. Having no noticeable depth
3. Callousness towards others
4. Lack of basic organization
5. Selfishness/Self interest
6. Impracticality

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*

Away, unless it's for some "stress release" 

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1. Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten _(hahaha yes!)_
2. Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
3. You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
4. Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick up the pizza's and beers on the way
5. Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
6. Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up _(I never run out of food =P)_

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*

I'm bad at making it because it's not on my priority when finding jobs (location, flexibility, and interest are more important), but I'm good at saving/managing it. I mostly spend it on food and events (unless we're counting rent and school).

*Last minute road trip is being organized, what would you pack?*

I pack pretty light, but definitely all of the essentials. It's always hilarious when I have the smallest bag but the most useful things that end up being needed.

*What is the best part of traveling?*

Exploring, discovering, gaining life lessons and experience, putting yourself out of your comfort zone.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
1. Deep interaction
2. Openness
3. Total acceptance
4. Feelings of comfort
5. Responsibility
6. Them having great compassion for others
7. Undying loyalty _(why should I restrict them like that?)_
8. Constant contact _(please no!)_


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 9w8

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* Unsure which is partly why I'm interested in other answers, I'm getting the distinct image I'm So first but that's a recent thing and I struggle equally with the other two.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? Seeing as I am an extrovert, and the stereotypical 9 is an introvert, I probably am.
- A friendlier version than most? I expect 9 is one of the friendliest type, up there with 2s so I'd say friendlier than many people but no more than average 9.
- A quieter version than most? No.

*What is your ideal job?* Something I'm considered good at, is dynamic and allows me to keep moving up. I think having a sense of worth and respect is important to me, something that had an element of adventure in the form of travel would be great too.

*And how would you view it?* Security and 9-5 bores me, giving me a place to belong and ideally ignite passions is my thing. If there was an element of social responsibility or gave me the opportunity to socially explore that would be fun.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?* Somewhere in the crowd, blending in not standing out, chatting with anyone of interest then wondering off to find someone or something else interesting to engage with. It's an opportunity for experiencing fun and I'm never going to pass that up.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Callousness towards others
- Lack of passion
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Having no noticeable depth
- Lack of basic organisation 
- Impracticality (I actually find this trait enjoyable much of the time)

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?* Away, then lock my door and shut the blinds.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten (heh, yeah!)
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?* Bad. Everything of unimportance that's shiny and fun. I'm highly impulsive and have entirely too much shiny crap in my house as a result.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?* A couple of clean (hopefully) shirts, my toothbrush, ipod, CDs and camera. Basically next to nothing practical and anything that will add to my comfort and the atmosphere on the way.

*What is the best part of travelling?* Exploring, seeing new things, being in new environments, having new experiences, meeting new and unusually interesting people.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Total acceptance
- Openness
- Them having great compassion for others (may not be the best at it myself but I regard it very highly in others)
- Feelings of comfort
- Deep interaction
- Responsibility
- Undying loyalty
- Constant contact (I'm okay with lots of space so this one would bother me)


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

silverlined said:


> *Your Enneagram (with wing):* 4w5
> *
> Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* so/sx. I'm sort of confident, sort of questioning right now. I'm very withdrawn so I wonder if sp is higher up than it is. (but it could be a 4w5 thing). I also am able to relate a great deal to the sx and sp instincts, as well as social and I think I'm kind of balanced so sometimes it gets hard to tell.


Your introversion and E4 show very strongly in your answers. After that you actually come across as quite Sp in your answers with So and Sx pretty close behind in no specific order. Your overall vibe comes across as So/Sp to me.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

JuliaBell said:


> *Your Enneagram (with wing):* 9w1, 2w1, 6w7.
> 
> *Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* I think I'm So/Sp, and I'm 85% sure about this.


Based entirely on your answers here So/Sp fits perfectly.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Sonny - Just out of curiosity, why do you say I fit So/Sp perfectly? ^^


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

JuliaBell said:


> @Sonny - Just out of curiosity, why do you say I fit So/Sp perfectly? ^^


May sound slightly like semantics but I don't say _you_ fit So/Sp perfectly, just that your answers do. I make that difference because I don't claim to be able to type anyone, I can simply see how they fit with the patterns based on what they share.

There are two things relevant here that have skewed things: Most answers are by those with a combo of Sp and Sx, the So representation is low. And the questions seem to reveal Sp traits more than the other two based on the way the questions are presented, it hasn't come out balanced enough for my liking.

Based on your individual answers:

Well, at first I wanted to say "friendlier" but there's so many wonderful friendly 9w1's that I'll go with quieter. I think I probably am quieter than most of them. At least the more extroverted ones. ^^ *Sp/So*
What is your ideal job? *So*
And how would you view it? *Sp, and E9* 
Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event? *So*
In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *So/Sp*
Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed? *So*
You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do: *So*
How are you with money, what do you spend it on? *So+Sp*
Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack? *Sp*
What is the best part of travelling? *So, and E9*
In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *Sp/So*

Based on the overall vibe:
- You have a light, friendly, simple feel to your post. That vibes So to me.

- You mention friends in a number of places unprompted, this is more likely to be a So dom thing, it's not unimportant to others, just not normally mentioned again and again over other topics.
So far Rim (So/Sx) mentions friends, Swordsman (Sp/Sx) mentions friends but in a sexual light, Silverlined (So/Sx) mentions friends, brainheart (Sx/Sp) mentions friends but limits it to 1 or 2. Most others don't mention it at all.

- I read you as a xNFP without checking your type, based on knowing you're an ENFP much of the friendliness that comes out could be extroversion _however_

- There's no hint of Sx in your answers at all, and as the questions seem skewed to Sp doms the fact that your answers show the social side strongly makes me way less inclined to consider Sp/So.


Keep in mind all I can do is consider your answers, I don't know you, I don't know if in person you would show stronger Sx and Sp traits.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Sonny - Thanks. ^^ I was curious how you saw that in my answers. I for one am pretty confident in the fact that I'm So/Sp. I don't seem to have a ton of Sx qualities, which is something I have been looking into recently. Yes, I noticed how your questions do reveal Sp traits more. But once you get around that, I like the questions you came up with. ^^


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):*
7w6

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*
so/sx maybe 70% confident, possibly sx/so

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most?
- A friendlier version than most?
- A quieter version than most?
Very much depends on the situation. I can be all of them depending on where I'm at/who I'm with

*What is your ideal job?*
Something with variety, interacting with others, solving problems, pays the bills and allows me to do the majority of what I want without wondering how I'll afford it

*And how would you view it?* 
Stimulating, possibly for the greater good but most jobs are aren't they?

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Laughing/cracking jokes or earnestly discussing things with other people or another individual. I'm versatile

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Having no noticeable depth
- Lack of basic organisation 
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Callousness towards others
- Lack of passion (this is a small minus, but a person with passion is a big plus)
- Impracticality

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Away

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I'm alright. Spent on things with friends, clothes, food, travel

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
clothes, toiletries, mix CDs/ipod, a book or two, games possibly computer

*What is the best part of travelling?*
learning about the culture/people, being able to experience things you can't experience at home, just being in a different environment

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Openness
- Responsibility
- Feelings of comfort
- Them having great compassion for others
- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance (isn't this covered by openness?)
- Undying loyalty (Loyalty is important, but not undying/unthinking loyalty..I think responsibility covers the kind of loyalty I'd want)
- Constant contact


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 5w4

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* Not sure and would rather not state my guess.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
A more reserved version than most.

*What is your ideal job?*
A job where I'm given the opportunity to research and discover things that I find fascinating, ideally with travel involved. I'm sure I wouldn't have a problem going solo...except when sharing/checking findings and information with others.

*And how would you view it?*
Ah, it'd be such freedom. On the contrary, I don't care for positions of power or moving up the corporate ladder. Can't be bothered dealing with hierarchies and too many rules/people. 
I don't have many great needs and the wants I have are affordable enough. Job security doesn't mean too much to me. Interesting temporary jobs and projects here and there are far more attractive to me. 

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
You'd be hard-pressed to find me at a social event but if I turn up at one, you'd find me sitting/standing on the sides with a few friends who are similar in temperament. Oh, I'd have a plate full of finger food too.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
I must note that my attitude here is mainly "Sucks that you're like that but meh, your problem - not mine...especially if it doesn't affect me." If I had to rate them:

- Selfishness/Self interest
- Callousness towards others
- Impracticality
- Having no noticeable depth
- Lack of basic organisation
- Lack of passion

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Away.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I'm a great saver and mainly just spend money on books, games and movies/shows. 
Otherwise, I'm quite a miser.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
Music and games to keep me busy during dull moments. And things like toiletries.

*What is the best part of travelling?*
Getting a break from the familiar and boring. Being stuck in a rut is so depressing. That's one reason I can't fathom having a permanent 9-5 five-days-a-week job. Heck, just thinking about that makes my heart start pounding nervously a bit.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *

- Undying loyalty 
_(This is one reason I'm hesitant about relationships. I doubt anyone would choose me over all others without an eventual change of heart)_
- Total acceptance
- Deep interaction
- Responsibility
- Feelings of comfort
- Openness
- Them having great compassion for others 
_(Compassion for others is important, but you're asking what I want in MY partner and how he relates to ME._)
- Constant contact _(This would annoy me)_

So...anyone interested in trying to figure out my instincts from this?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Either Sp/Sx, or Sx/Sp.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Either Sp/Sx, or Sx/Sp.


I would say so too. It's a bit hard to tell from the limited info but SO doesn't really appear - not surprising for a fellow 5.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Either Sp/Sx, or Sx/Sp.





sleepyhead said:


> I would say so too. It's a bit hard to tell from the limited info but SO doesn't really appear - not surprising for a fellow 5.


Ah, I had assumed it was one of those two. Thanks for sharing your views, guys.
Mind if I request your viewpoint too, @Sonny?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Your Enneagram (with wing):

*6w7-3w4-1w9*

Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:

*Quite confident in So/Sx*

In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;

* -A higher energy version than most*


What is your ideal job?

*The liberation of literature..exploring a great variety of subjects through such a field*

And how would you view it?

*excitation of passion i suppose,a cultivation of understanding*

Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?

bookstores,home,school library,amongst friends.I'd likely be seen watching and socializing minimally with others..depending on the topic discussed. If a subject is being engendered that particularly catches my fancy i can be seen speaking non-stop at an excited and rather intense pace.

In order of importance, what bothers you most in others;

*
-Callousness toward others
-Having no noticeable depth
-Lack of Passion (depends upon what one is passionate about however.)
-Selfishness/Self-interest
-Impracticality
-Lack of basic organization skills*

Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?

*Away, return to a place of silence to reorganize myself.*

You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:

*somewhere between these options:

- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
-invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
* 

How are you with money, what do you spend it on?

*books,food,im not a big spender.Yet i care little for accumulating.*

Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?

*clothes,notebook,..i enjoy traveling lightly.* 

What is the best part of traveling?

*enrichment of one's cultural understanding..with greater insight perhaps into the experience of being human*

In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner;

*-Constant contact
-Deep interaction
-Total acceptance
-Great compassion for others
-Openness 
-undying loyalty
-Feelings of comfort
-Responsibility*


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing)*: 4w5 6w5 1w2

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* sx/sp/so ...I am very confident about them.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? Yes
- A friendlier version than most? No
- A quieter version than most? Yes

*What is your ideal job?* Photographer
*And how would you view it? *
As in something to pay the bills, *something to excite your passions,* something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, *something that gives you a feeling or worth*, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on. 

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event? *Somewhere away from the crowd observing everyone. 

*
In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Having no noticeable depth
- Lack of passion
- Callousness towards others
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organization 

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?* Away

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up 
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten _ (The go home part is me...the rest is not)_
-You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience 
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café 
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned _ (I dress modestly)_
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way _(I would never invite myself)_

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?* I am frugal with it. Needs come before wants.

*Last minute road trip is being organized, what would you pack? *
Clothes, personal needs, snacks & water, cell phone, laptop, cameras, stuff to keep the kids occupied, some money, emergency numbers, medical insurance cards.

*What is the best part of traveling*? The excitement of seeing and exploring new places.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for in a romantic partner; *
- Deep interaction 
- Total acceptance
- Openness
- Undying loyalty
- Responsibility 
- Them having great compassion for others
- Feelings of comfort 
- Constant contact _(no way...I need my alone time)_


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* Unknown. I've considered 6, 2, 9, 4 and 3 in that order. 

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* Could be any of the three. 

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? - Higher than the introverts, lower than almost all extroverts
- A friendlier version than most? - I choose who I'm friendly with. 
- A quieter version than most? - I'm both quiet and gregarious. Depends entirely on my mood and the people I'm interacting with. 

*What is your ideal job?* - Anything that would lead to a position of control, creativity. A position of respect, admiration and authority. Anywhere where I can inspire, and lead by example. I would like something that's fun intellectually. Stimulating. Where I can be creative and come up with unique ideas and solutions. Where I have a great deal of friends and serve as an inspiration to others. The company does something / anything for the greater good [ideally an NGO], but I'm extremely flexible. I want the job that means something and accomplishes something for humanity by and large. 

*And how would you view it? * A validation of myself as a person. 

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?* In a deep and intimate conversation with someone else. Also, surrounded by youngsters listening to my life-stories, life lessons and talking about themselves, their dreams, inspirations. Sometimes counselling someone through their life problems. Giving advice. That sort of thing. I usually take a private corner with someone I'm close to, or want to get close to and talk them to death. But never boredom. 

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others;* 
- Arrogance, especially if the arrogant person is ignorant to begin with. Like what are you arrogant about? 
- Pride and lack of humility [probably the same as above]
- Incapability to understand multiple perspectives. Narrow minded thinking. 
- Impatience
- Selfishness
- Inability to follow through on commitments and promises

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
- I need a very close intimate interaction with someone when I'm stressed. But it depends. I can both withdraw or seek company. If it's a mistake that I've made which is the cause of the stress, then I will definitely withdraw and need to think of a way out of the situation and still save face. But if it's a life circumstance that I cannot control, then I need another person's empathy. And I lust after it, long for it and don't feel better till I find it. 

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Relax at home and hopefully cuddle with my SO.
- Ask for a massage, romantic shower together, cuddling, maybe some romance without sexual intercourse
- Listening to quiet music, watching a movie [hopefully with my SO or anyone else I can find at home], chatting with a close friend, post on online forums, read a book.
- Go out for a drive or coffee run with my SO or a close friend
- Hang out with friends or family at a bar, or pool hall. 

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
Extremely watchful of where I spend my money. Mostly I spend it on others - and in fact I prefer to spend my money on other people, giving to charities etc. I usually sacrifice what I want - and more often than not sacrifice it completely for someone else. I've always been like that. In fact, I save my money just so that I can spend it on other people. Especially my SO, family and extremely close friends. I feel guilty and selfish if I spend my money on myself. 

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
- Cell phone making sure the battery is fully charged so I can stay in touch with my friends/family
- Laptop making sure that it can be charged along the way. If that's unlikely, then I don't pack the laptop
- A good book
- A couple of jeans, a few shirts and basic toiletries
- Helping someone else to put together "Lifesavers" like candy [chocolate's great in case of food emergencies], ropes, blankets, torches, portable toolkits, bandages, first aid kits, pain-killers, anti-allergy pills, extra bottles filled with water etc. If no one has this stuff, then I'm getting it myself. [This is thanks to my ESTJ dad's training btw]

*What is the best part of travelling?*
- The destination  I've travelled waaaaaay too much in my life to be interested in the actual travelling anymore. 

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Empathy. If someone has empathy, then they have everything in my opinion. Empathy for herself, me, the world.
- Patience
- Ability to live with my short-comings
- Absolute and complete honesty. Even if it means getting into a few conflicts/fights that have a positive result in the end
- Intimate closeness ... the ability to give and take equally.
- Ability to accept my various emotional states
- A bit of clingyness balanced with the ability to give space when I need it. 
- Someone who'll tell me exactly what she wants, but will accept the fact that I may not be able to fulfil it. However, know that I will make the attempt to be the best that I can be for her.

Edit: If anyone has any suggestions for my Type / variants based on the above, feel free to PM me. 

Also, I apologize for changing choices. Didn't realize I was supposed to pick from what was already given. My bad :/


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Muser said:


> Ah, I had assumed it was one of those two. Thanks for sharing your views, guys.
> Mind if I request your viewpoint too, @Sonny?


In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself; *Sp*
What is your ideal job?* What E5 wouldn't love a research job?! So + Sx but not strongly*
And how would you view it?* Sx, again not strongly*
Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event? *Strange E5s tend to love social events! that you even entertained the idea Sx/Sp*
In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *So/Sp* 
Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed? *E5 trait*
You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do: *Sx/Sp*
How are you with money, what do you spend it on? *Sp/Sx*
Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack? *Sx/Sp*
What is the best part of travelling?* Sx*
In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *Sp/So*

Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp show strongly, as does the absence of So. Both other E5 answers in the thread showed more evenness in So traits while still being Sx/Sp, presumably because they're both INFJs.

Your choice of language is one of the more telling things imo, you add character to your words rather than sticking with the bland, removed choice.

Therefore overall the vibe I get is *Sx/Sp*.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm interested in the patterns shown in instincts according to each of you, but you don't have to be sure on your instincts to play along.


*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 6w5 or 5w4 or something, yep

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* sp/sx, very confident

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most?
- A friendlier version than most?
*- A quieter version than most?*

*What is your ideal job?*
No job, what I plan on doing is at some point just being a traveling 'artist', and not just a visual artist, artist in many ways, just myself my thoughts and my expression

*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._

With what I plan on doing, thats just my ideal way of living and just being. It makes me feel complete and makes me the most fulfilled. It has to do with my 'passions', and what I live for

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Um....at a social event...I dont go out much at all, honestly. It depends on what it is and whether or not I want to be there, and most of the time, I dont want to be there. Ill say most likely somewhere alone just sitting.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Having no noticeable depth
- Lack of passion

These dont actually bother me at all...But people who are dreamy and light and cloud like and bright and stuff, that kind of impractical, make me feel weird. An individualist kind of impractical is something I like
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organisation 
- Callousness towards others

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Definitely turn away...

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
*- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up*
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned



*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
Im 18 and I live with my parents and I dont have a job just yet...I spend my money on energy drinks, food, art things, earphones, stamps(Im into philately), my WoW subscription, clothes, books, face things, I sound like a stereotypical teenager

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
A couple of notebooks and some paper to write and draw, clothes, face things, a couple of books or one, a kakuro puzzle book, money, MUSIC PLAYER, phone, art things, medication, laptop, hygiene things

*What is the best part of travelling?*
Keeping your internal energy and being alive

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
*- Deep interaction*
*- Total acceptance*
- Undying loyalty
- Constant contact
- Feelings of comfort
- Them having great compassion for others
*- Openness*
- Responsibility
Just those


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Sonny said:


> In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself; *Sp*
> What is your ideal job?* What E5 wouldn't love a research job?! So + Sx but not strongly*
> And how would you view it?* Sx, again not strongly*
> Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event? *Strange E5s tend to love social events! that you even entertained the idea Sx/Sp*
> ...


 Thanks for the run-down, Sonny. You've given me some good food for thought there.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 4w5 
Tritype: 4w5, 5w4, 8w7


*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* Sp 4; Sx 5. I am 100% confident of them.


*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? Yes
- A friendlier version than most? Nope
- A quieter version than most? Yes


*What is your ideal job?*
To direct others or something that would bring many travelings


*And how would you view it?* 
I am a good chief 


*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
I would be found near the coca-cola section, perhaps a bit drunk... I would be or laughing very high or very quiet. 


*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
1. Selfishness/Self interest
2.Lack of passion
3.Callousness towards others
4.Lack of basic organisation 
5.Having no noticeable depth
6. Impracticality


*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
I get away from others when stressed, however if people try to push me away from those moments they will hear the truth (with that i mean, something they don't want to hear) :angry:


*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*

1. Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
2. Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
3.Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
4. Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
5. Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
6. You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience


*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I hate money. I spend it in myself


*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
:tongue: That's private


*What is the best part of travelling?*
To leave everything behind, and search for a new adventure. 


*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
1. Total acceptance
2. Undying loyalty
3. Deep interaction
4. Openness
5. Constant contact
6. Feelings of comfort
7. Responsibility
8.Them having great compassion for others


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 9w1

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* sp/sx, confident

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A quieter version than most

*What is your ideal job?*
artist

*And how would you view it?* 
it fulfills my need to create and be creative and an outlet for expression. In a small way I also see it as an extension of myself and my way to make a mark upon this world.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Depending on how many people I know in that event, either social butterflying or talking to a few select group of people. I run out of gas very quickly though (I last about 2 hours in this mode)

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Lack of passion *4*
- Selfishness/Self interest *2*
- Impracticality *5*
- Lack of basic organisation *6*
- Having no noticeable depth *3*
- Callousness towards others *1*

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
strangely enough, I think towards. I'm not sure about this, I didn't let myself get stressed very often so there's not much past experience to go by.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
These days, mostly art supplies, coke zero and bubble tea.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
clothes
toiletries
towels
makeup
tissues
mp3 player
my trusty sketchbook/notebook and my pen(cil)case

*What is the best part of travelling?
*seeing new places 
*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance
- Undying loyalty
- Constant contact
- Feelings of comfort
- Them having great compassion for others
- Openness
- Responsibility

^^^^I WANT EVERYTHING!!! ^^^^


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 5w4/4w5, not sure.

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* so/sp, only thing I'm somewhat confident of.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? Nope, certainly not.
- A friendlier version than most? Hmm.. I'm too detached to be friendly or unfriendly.
- A quieter version than most? Maybe, yes.

*What is your ideal job?* Artist (painter, writer) or in the marketing world (concept designer).
*And how would you view it?* 
I don't care at all about money. Being proud of what I do (which I'm almost never) by creating something that is somewhat 'unique', it is also important for me to get appreciation, but what I value even more is staying true to myself, this sometimes clash with each other.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Observing and drifting around.
*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Lack of passion 3
- Selfishness/Self interest 1
- Impracticality 6
- Lack of basic organisation 5
- Having no noticeable depth 2
- Callousness towards others 4

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
I turn away from others.
*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
Uhhh...

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?* I never save money. I usually spend it on what I want, I'm very impulsive with money, cause I don't really care. I don't have a lot of/strong materialistic needs.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?* Camera, book, DS or PSP.

*What is the best part of travelling?* Exploring different cultures (architecture, way of life, etc). I love cities, especially how they are organised and the neighborhood identities that are found in it. This used to be an obsession when I was a child, urban-planner used to be my dream job.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Deep interaction 3
- Total acceptance 2
- Undying loyalty 5
- Constant contact 7
- Feelings of comfort 4
- Them having great compassion for others 6
- Openness 1
- Responsibility 8


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):*
3w10

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*
sp/sx, very

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? 
no
- A friendlier version than most? 
rarely
- A quieter version than most? 
yes

*What is your ideal job?*
-lawyer, CEO


*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._

In order of importance:

1. bill payment, affording the lifestyle I desire
2. Having the resources to not just have everything I want and need , but continue to have some spare resources for charity etc. 
3. An exciting and challenging career

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*

I only attend social events to 1. receive awards 2. give speeches  3. Perform 4. Lead

I have participated in a few rallies (they had to do with my passions which are child rights and ethnic/religious minority rights, these interests stem from personal experiences, and I am not, particularly, socially involved outside of these ), but I wasn't another face in the crowd. I was up at the front..leading. 

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *

-Callousness towards others
- Impracticality
-Lack of Passion
-Lack of organization
-Selfishness (Self-interest doesn't bother me. Why would it bother anyone? Actually, I am very selfish so selfishness doesn't bother me either unless it takes a callous form)
- Having no noticeable depth

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*

Away

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*

- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience

- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten

- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café (I love good food)

- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up 

- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

I just wouldnt do this, at all:
*
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way*

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*

-excellent
-real estate, investments, education, food, clothing, indulgence


*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*

I'd pack medicines, snacks, beverages, blackberry, mp3 player, portable DVD player (if someone else is driving and the route isn't scenic), torch. It really depends on the time and duration of the journey.

*What is the best part of travelling?*
The thrill, novelty, adventure, sensory pleasures--sights, sounds, tastes, learning about the history and culture of places visited (via observation). I don't really care to interact with people much. I am one of those solitary, trekker types. Lonely planet is one of my favourite shows. lol

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *

- Total acceptance
- Responsibility
- Undying loyalty
- Deep interaction
- Feelings of comfort
- Constant contact (not constant, but regular)
- Openness
- Them having great compassion for others


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):*

6w7

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*

sx/so. I'm not very confident. I think I might be sx/sp or sp/sx

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*

- A quieter version than most?

*What is your ideal job?*

Something I can do from home.

*And how would you view it?*

*something to pay the bills*, something to excite your passions, *something that provides security*, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5

I like all these things. Bolded are the most important.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*

In the corner closest to the door with my back to the wall, provided my distance from the people I'm there with wouldn't draw attention.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *

- Selfishness/Self interest
- Callousness towards others

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*

It's hard to say. I feel conflicted when I'm under stress, like I want to seek help but in that moment I'm concerned about the response I'll get.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*

- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*

I'm very good with money. I spend most of it on necessities like bills.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*

Everything I need. Clothes and toiletries. Handheld game system maybe. Chargers for everything.

*What is the best part of travelling?*

Being there and being home. I don't like the transitional states.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *

- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance
*- Undying loyalty*
- Constant contact
- Feelings of comfort
- Them having great compassion for others
- Openness
- Responsibility

Agreed with @Kayness, those all sound so good... but before I came to find all these with her, I think I prioritized the bolded.


----------



## Airy (Feb 7, 2011)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 
7w6, 9w8, 4w5

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* 
So/Sx. Mmh 90% confident!

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
Not sure about all 3 but I do know I'm most likely more confrontational than most of this type XD.

*What is your ideal job?*
Service based that revolves around helping people become happy but is also creatively liberating with not too many rules. Life coach? Orphanage owner? Musician?

*And how would you view it?* 
Everything but 'something to pay the bills'. Also because it would resonate with me (If I had the power i.e money to own an orphanage etc).

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Stick to the one group if I know no one else in the other groups and just enjoy myself. Or bounce around if I know at least one person in another group and spend the night getting to know other people outside of the 'comfort group' but ultimately return to have a great time.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
1 Lack of passion
2 Having no noticeable depth
3Selfishness/Self interest (only if I I think it's going over the line otherwise this would be last)
4Callousness towards others
5Lack of basic organisation 
6Impracticality
- 

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Away if I'm really unhealthy. Nowadays I realise (from experience) that it's better for me to seek help so I find a close friend or perhaps this forum if need be to confide/ rant to.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1 Head off for a meal at the local pub or café (only if the food there was decent and not too unhealthy)
2 Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
3 Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
4 You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience 
5 Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way (but I wouldn't allow us to eat something as unhealthy as pizza and I'm certainly not drinking! lol)
6 Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned (don't find people I'd like to date often enough to have it as a common thing)

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
Reasonably frivolous. Anything at the time that I have an interest in having provided it is within budget. Saving does not come naturally to me but I think that's because I'm a poor student paying for 'essentials' like health insurance, phone and gym =P.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
Some clothes, umbrella, skincare, towel, entertainment devices and chargers. If I forget toiletries they're always purchasable somewhere along the way.

*What is the best part of travelling?*
Adventure and discovery. 

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Total acceptance
- Openness
- Deep interaction
- Responsibility
- Feelings of comfort
- Them having great compassion for others
- Undying loyalty
- Constant contact

Very interesting questionnaire btw. Would love to hear your findings =).


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* 7w8

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* 60% to sp/sx, 40% to sx/sp

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
A quieter version than most.

*What is your ideal job?*
Being a writer and/or an artist, preferably freelance.

*And how would you view it? *
A way to utilise my passion and creativity, a way of making impact. I feel alive when I use my imagination, and when I can make people use their own, too. Also, it would be nice to be able to pay the bills 

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Sitting somewhere, watching people and the surroundings, getting inspired, daydreaming. I've no patience for small talk, but if someone starts speaking to me, I usually respond. People are fascinating. I prefer one-to-one interaction; if I start talking about something I like, though, I might be in the centre of attention.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others*
- Having no noticeable depth
- Lack of passion
- Callousness towards others
- Lack of basic organisation 
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Away.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I tend not to care much about money. You can't buy the best things in life anyway. I spend money on books, cinema/gallery/museum tickets, sketchbooks, pencils, public transport tickets, magazines and video games. And sometimes I tend to buy cool and impractical things, like hand-made decorations or crazy wigs.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
- sketchbook
- pencils
- eraser
- clothes
- shampoo, shower gel, skin care and the like
- mobile phone
- something to read

*What is the best part of travelling?*
Seeing new things, opening up to new experiences, beautiful views and lots of inspiration.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Deep interaction
- Openness
- Total acceptance
- Feelings of comfort
- Undying loyalty
- Responsibility
- Them having great compassion for others
- Constant contact


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Stephen said:


> *Your Enneagram (with wing):*
> 
> 6w7
> 
> ...


Interesting, the answers you chose very much fit the pattern of Sp. I wonder how much of that is an E6 thing.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Interesting to see that I'm one of the only so/sp. Almost everybody here has sx as their instinct.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

BeauGarcon said:


> Interesting to see that I'm one of the only so/sp. Almost everybody here has sx as their instinct.


More than that, there's very little representation of So in general, not just in the thread but on typology forums, so either most So types are out there finding groups to join in real life, or people in internetland have misconceptions about what So means so don't type that way.


----------



## LuminousDirge (Oct 19, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* No comment? 6w5

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*soc/sx or sx/so maybe?

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? Not really
- A friendlier version than most? Yeah
- A quieter version than most? somewhat in a way?

*What is your ideal job?*
I am not sure. Whatever that fits my talents the most maybe. 
*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._
Pay the bills, excites my passion, security, contribute to something greater as well as worth but mainly something that I know I can do decently well and a job that I will know that I like and can do significantly 
*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Um.. I fell asleep in a club, but maybe kind of someone that only talks to people that I know or someone that I am interested in. 
*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others;(um all of these trait bother me in someone else although the lack of passion it depends on the situation)*
4- Lack of passion 
2- Selfishness/Self interest
3- Impracticality
5- Lack of basic organisation 
6- Having no noticeable depth
1- Callousness towards others

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Kind of both... It kind of depends on how I feel but mostly to others maybe
*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café (most likely will do that) 
5- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up(huh?)
4- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten (maybe?)
6- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way(um no, I do not drink and that seems weird for me to do I am sorry)
2- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience( *Blush like crazy* too personal to discuss)
3- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned (If I had a date, I would prepare before the busy day started)

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I can be frugal and somewhat lavishing when it comes to finances. If I have money, I typically spend it on food I suppose, games, sometimes clothes but only when I need to, gifts for someone if its on the day of love or whenever, certain objects and digital video diskettes, whatever I need to clense myself or personal hygiene it just depends 
*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
Clothes, art supplies, cellphone, charger, hygiene objects, brush, notebook to write in, 
*What is the best part of travelling?*

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *(its hard to decide I'm sorry)
- Deep interaction1
- Total acceptance1
- Undying loyalty1
- Constant contact2
- Feelings of comfort1
- Them having great compassion for others2
- Openness2
- Responsibility1


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

*Your Enneagram (with wing): *4w5

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them: *I've been all over the place. I think I use all three and I've essentially given up on stacking them. But I think I was also seeing myself as being a social dom when that is just not freaking possible, I think I just got whapped upside the head by ye good olde blindspot (at PMS time). If pressed, I think sp/sx is the most likely. 

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? *Sometimes.*
- A friendlier version than most? *Sometimes.*
- A quieter version than most? *Sometimes. *

*What is your ideal job? *Writer, artist, doing what I'm doing now, making things and selling them on etsy. Self-employed from home.

*And how would you view it?* 
I view it as something that I'm passionate about, but it would be nice to make some money in the process. It's very personal, and it needs to be something that matters to me, not what others think I should be doing.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?
*
Totally depends on the social event. Concert of a music I like- totally in the midst of it, fusing with the music and the musician. Obligated social event that I don't want to be at- trying to be as invisible as possible, ideally with a beverage in hand. With one or two friends or my husband- very involved.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Lack of passion
- Having no noticeable depth
- Callousness towards others
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organisation 



*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?
*
Primarily away, although towards a trusted intimate to an extent.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
I don't want to do any of those options. If I'm going to be alone I want to go buy some yummy Thai takeout or Indian food, watch some film I've wanted to for awhile, drink a couple of beers and draw, and get into bed with a good book. Typically, though, I end up cleaning and getting chores done while surrounded by family members.

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
I spend money on food, essentials, things for other family members, and if I'm lucky I have enough left for trips (but I'm broke so I don't). I am okay with money in that I don't spend tons, but I'm not okay in that I make zero.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?
*
The essentials. A journal, a good pen, a book. My camera.

*What is the best part of travelling?
*
New experiences, new stimuli. Experiencing them alone or with someone I love- ideally a bit of both.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance
- Openness
- Feelings of comfort
- Responsibility
- Them having great compassion for others
- Undying loyalty
- Constant contact

EDIT: oh man, I just noticed I answered this last year. I have such a lousy memory...


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* Type 5. I don't remember what my wing is.

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them: *N/A.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? No.
- A friendlier version than most? No.
- A quieter version than most? Yes.

*What is your ideal job? *I don't have an ideal profession.

*And how would you view it?* As something which I can't identify.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?* I wouldn't be at one.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *

This is really the only one that bothers me:

- Having no noticeable depth

The rest don't bother me at all, so their arrangement is wholly arbitrary:

- Lack of passion
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organisation 
- Callousness towards others

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?* Away, for the most part.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*

- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?* Money is irrelevant to me. The only thing I spend it on are 'necessities': food, clothes, shelter, etc.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?* Nothing. I don't go.

*What is the best part of travelling? *How aimless it feels.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for in a romantic partner; *

- Deep interaction
- Total acceptance
- Undying loyalty
- Feelings of comfort
- Constant contact
- Openness
- Responsibility
- Them having great compassion for others


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):*
8w7

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:*
sx/sp. i'm sure so is last and sp isn't first, ergo.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? not sure. but i haven't run out of ammo yet.
- A friendlier version than most? nope.
- A quieter version than most? probably not. although i am not a ''loud'' person either.

*What is your ideal job?*
self-occupied. i know what i want to do in life. doesn't matter what it is i actually do, as long as i enjoy doing it. currently i have several different options open. that's one thing i actually realize just now, all throughout my life i've kept my options open. kept on several different headings simultaneously, and worked on sustaining all of them at once. if one should fail, i'll still have backups. i'm also interested in several different things, so those headings fall in line with my interests.

*And how would you view it?* 
it is my own thing, my own space. it is something i want to do but also it's something self-sustaining. something that allows me to live the way i want and continue to go on living like that while also enjoying what i do. in a way i also view it like carving out my own territory in this world, but in the form of a profession(s)/lifestyle. carving out my own space, material and immaterial.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
depends on the event. 
if i'm among friends i can be seen relaxed, satisfied, happy. communicating freely and without restraint. making jokes, laughing, talking about various stuff, big and small.
if i'm in a company of strangers i'm quiet, keep to myself, and will probably leave the event early (likely the first one out the door) if nothing stimulating sparks up. 

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
having no noticeable depth.
lack of passion.
impracticality.
lack of basic organization.
callousness toward others.
(that remaining one doesn't bother me under any circumstances at all)

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
away

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
--You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience.
--Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
--Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
terrible with money. i spend it on everything. music, films, clothes, technology, etc. 

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
my own car. 

*What is the best part of travelling?*
the enjoyment of the experience. getting some sort of thrill, rush out of it. i would say that's really the best part of doing anything. also: throwing yourself into the alien environment and looking at your raw animal self that comes out in it.

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
deep interaction
openness
total acceptance
feelings of comfort
undying loyalty
constant contact
responsibility


----------



## thimble (Oct 6, 2010)

_Your Enneagram (with wing):_ 4w3

_Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:_ sp/sx I am strongly sp, but sx and so are closer together and pretty far down, but yeah, overall, I'mm pretty confident.

_In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;
- A higher energy version than most?_ Not in general no, but I can be very energetic and self-disciplined when I am passionate about something. Otherwise I am leisurely.
_- A friendlier version than most?_ No, I'm a loner...
_- A quieter version than most?_ Perhaps (I don't believe I've spent much time around other 4s, but I can be exceptionally quiet).

_What is your ideal job?_ I want to be an international teacher.

_And how would you view it? 
As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._
Something to allow me to see more of the world and allow myself to grow by challenging myself, also the pay bills and excite passions options.

_Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?_
I likely would not have gone, the only things I don't blow off are Christmas and funerals of close relatives. When I am in a social event I feel bored and tend to be quiet and get myself off in a corner if possible, I don't do much of anything. I'll eat if there is food, but that has more to do with being unavailable than being hungry, most of the time. Bah! Humbug! 

_In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; 
- Lack of passion_ Bothers me a great and terrible deal.
_- Having no noticeable depth _Can be annoying.
_- Lack of basic organisation _ Perhaps?
_- Callousness towards others_ Depends on who it is directed at.
_- Impracticality_ Not something I worry about.
_- Selfishness/Self interest_ Is fine.


_Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?_

Occasionally I wil turn towards my Mom, usually to vent/yell. Otherwise I shut down, withdraw, go awol, etc.

_You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up_ This happens quite often.
_- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience_ Yes, I totally consider red velvet cupcakes with cream cheese icing an appropriate supper.
_- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café_ Occasionally, but I prefer take out.
_- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten _ If someone is cooking for me, sure.
_- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way_ This has never happened becuase I have no friends.
_- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned_ No.

_How are you with money, what do you spend it on?_ I enjoy being alive and experiencing the physical plane, therefore I enjoy spending money. I consider some things absolutely priorities (hygiene and beauty products like razors and skin care lines, internet, channeling, books, music). I don't tend to care too much about what kind of place I'm living in, would be willing to take public transportation, but I do like to eat out sometimes. Foods is semi-important. It doesn't really matter though, because my parents provide everything for me. I do have expensive taste and God help me if I ever had money I could spent $30,000 in a weekend shopping spree, so I do restrain myself a lot.

_Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?_ Beauty/Hygiene Products. Satin Sheets. Medicines. My whole wardrobe (which is unfortunately small). Laptop/phone/mp3 player/tablet thing/chargers. Maybe some books and Cds? Cash. Maybe a weapon?

_What is the best part of travelling?_ I've never traveled.

_In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; _
Passion
Sexual Attraction
Chemistry
Physical Beauty
Interesting
Dominant
etc...
_- Openness
- Deep interaction
- Undying loyalty
- Total acceptance
- Responsibility
- Them having great compassion for others
- Constant contact_
_- Feelings of comfort_ No.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing): *7w6 (2w3 9w8)

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them: *sx/so or could be so/sx

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? No
- A friendlier version than most? No
- A quieter version than most? Maybe

*What is your ideal job?
*A writer, or some kind of performer. 

*And how would you view it?* 
It is my goal in life to become filthy rich. I would probably put all the money toward better use than most rich people, i.e. giving most of it away. Also, I want people to write fanfiction about my fictional characters, then I'll read it and review it and be like 'that's so ooc, roastingmallows would be ashamed." and then I'll write some too (anonymously)and people will say the same thing to me, probably.

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
If booze is involved I am probably living it up and talking to everyyybody. Otherwise, still probably the same, but with less dancing and wrestling.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
- Selfishness/Self interest
- Having no noticeable depth
- Callousness towards others
- Lack of passion
- Impracticality
- Lack of basic organisation 


*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?
*Probably away. If I'm in a good mood, that's when I'm more likely to turn towards others.

*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
- Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
- You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
- Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
- Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned
- Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
- Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
Not so good. I spend most of my money on consumables like food. I am obsessed with eating out.

*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?
*Toothbrush

*What is the best part of travelling?*
I'm not crazy about it actually

*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
- Deep interaction
- Feelings of comfort
- Total acceptance
- Them having great compassion for others
- Openness
- Responsibility
- Undying loyalty
- Constant contact


----------



## MagiaPhoenix (Oct 24, 2012)

*Your Enneagram (with wing):* I've seen myself as 8w9 for a long time, though since learning about subwings, I'm becoming increasingly convinced I'm 8w7sw9w8. My tritype would be 854. (The Scholar... not usually how people think of 8s...)

*Your instincts, and how confident you are about them:* SX/SO. Very confident.

*In reference to your Enneagram do you consider yourself;*
- A higher energy version than most? No. Probably the same, but most 8s are high energy. I think sometimes I come off as higher energy because of cultural expectations placed on women (I see others react to this, like they don't know what to do with me!) but alongside other 8s, I don't think I am higher energy.
- A friendlier version than most? Yes. Totally. I've matured a lot, and have a great deal more empathy and compassion than I used to. I've always been quite outwardly extraverted and friendly, though that tends to apply to social situations amongst a wider group of acquantances. I chill out and am much calmer around close friends. I'm defensive and cautious about those I let shift from one category to the other, but I usually seem friendly. I've been complimented before on my ability to connect with and engage people I meet. I think my genuine interest and fascination for learning and understanding about other people. Often people seem to not fully realise just how much I take in, and so one of the challenges I face is to continue to look interested for their benefit, when I already feel I've figured out a lot about a person and how they tick.
- A quieter version than most? I can be... but not usually when in a social gathering setting, unless I feel really comfortable. I'm quite at home with quietness and solitude though, and really suprised some people at a retreat I went on a few years ago, when I seemed the least bothered by an afternoon spent in scilence.

*What is your ideal job?*
Consulting on communications, public affairs and strategy for the charity and not for profit sector. Basically, making positive change happen, and being able to move onto the next project once my role is done. Playing to my strengths, as well as the things that matter to me. I don't do well at repetitive tasks and (since I can easily see the systems, power structures and strategies) working in a commercial setting to line the pockets of the person above me.

*And how would you view it?* 
_As in something to pay the bills, something to excite your passions, something that provides security, a place where you can contribute to something greater, something that gives you a feeling or worth, something engaging to do 9-5, and so on._ Erm- all of the above? 

*Where would you be found and what would you be doing at a social event?*
Sipping a beer or glass of wine, chatting with people, usually men, finding mutual interests to connect over. Since men tend to be socialised to be a bit "8ish", I tend to find I fit in better, have more common interests, and it often uses less mental energy than trying to connect with the women in the room. Unless the context or purpose of the event demands otherwise of course, which is something else.

*In order of importance, what bothers you most in others; *
5 - Lack of passion
3 - Selfishness/Self interest
1 - Impracticality
4 - Lack of basic organisation 
2 - Having no noticeable depth
6 - Callousness towards others

*Do you turn towards or away from others when over stressed?*
Away. Though if I have opportunity to chat something through with a close friend, I often figure a lot out as I go.
*You've had a busy day and are presented with the following options, in order of most common what would you do:*
1 - Head off for a meal at the local pub or café
6 - Look in your pantry for something to eat, find nothing of substance so either have nothing or go to the supermarket for something basic like cheese and bread to make your belly shut up
5 - Go home to the tasty, nutritious meal that had been pre-planned, defrosted and scheduled to be eaten 
2 - Invite yourself to a friend's place, stop to pick you the pizza's and beers on the way
4 - You don't care where you are so long as you're having an orgasmic foodie experience
3 - Put on your sexy clothes and head off to the date you've planned

*How are you with money, what do you spend it on?*
Usually stuff. I guess building up resources and interesting, useful or fun things to keep me entertained and feeling in control- easily able to handle a range of different things. Whether it's cooking equipment, art or craft things, computer equipment. Music, Films (usually sci-fi, martial arts, action), books (I particularly like historical fiction and sci fi, but also have books on my other hobbies and interests). Going out to places to explore interests or learn in a more experiential way. New skills. I'm a bit of a polymath. I also like to spend time with friends, so travel is in there too. I'd like to do more travel. I tend to see money as a very useful tool, rather than an end in it's own right... which possibly isn't always the best thing.
*Last minute road trip is being organised, what would you pack?*
If likely to be overnight: clothes (including layers), wash things, make up. Mobile phone (equipped with maps & internet access etc...) & charger. I have a bottle opener on my keys. Layers. If winter, brolly and gloves; if summer brolly and sunglasses (I live in the UK... whichever you don't take, you will need, these things tend to go with me everywhere). Money/wallet/cards. Tent, sleeping kit, eating/cooking things if likely to be camping... Maybe a book. I usually have perfume and lip balm in my bag. Oh, and I also tend to carry fruit or herbal teabags, since I'm lactose intollerent, so then I can always accept the offer of a cup of tea, and hand the person some kind that works well without milk.
*What is the best part of travelling?*
Being in a new place, taking in beauty and learning and exploring and experiencing the history of a place, soaking up local culture and shiny things and eating tasty food, discovering the local beverages and spending time with people I care about and (hopefully) sunshine all at once!
*In order of importance, what do you seek most for a in a romantic partner; *
2 - Deep interaction
1 - Total acceptance
4 - Undying loyalty
8 - Constant contact
7 - Feelings of comfort
5 - Them having great compassion for others
3 - Openness
6 - Responsibility


----------

